# ----plow subs needed in s.e mi----



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Auburn hills,plymouth,canton,livonia areas let me know where you can help out really need someone for auburn hills. Call paul at 248 739-1487 . Pay from 50-70 dollars an hr. Depending on equipment.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

how much extra work do you have?


----------



## BTM Lawn (Dec 27, 2008)

*I can help*

I live in Taylor and have a quad with 52 plow for sidewalks and small stuff. Always looking for extra money. I am starting out and looking for exposure and experience so give me a call at 1-313-529-3898


----------



## Willis Concrete (Jan 9, 2009)

i am looking to be a Sub. i have a 7.5 meyers on 04 F-250 call me at 419-467-8496


----------

